# Eigenes Kernel-Modul: Makefile - Frage



## jccTeq (3. November 2004)

Hallo,

wir bauen für einen 2.6.7er Kernel ein eigenes Modul. Dieses Modul wird nachher eine IP-Schicht auf dem Dual-Port-Ram des VME-Bus abbilden. 

Es geht jetzt darum, das Makefile für dieses Modul zu schreiben. 

Es sieht bisher so aus:


```
obj-m := teil1.o teil2.o

KDIR := /var/ists/fs/kernel-$(shell uname -r)/linux-$(shell uname -r)/
PWD := $(shell pwd)

default:
        $(MAKE) -C $(KDIR) SUBDIRS=$(PWD) modules
```

Das Problem damit ist, daß ich so jetzt zwei Kernel-Module erhalte namens teil1.ko und teil2.ko. Ich brauche aber EIN Kernel-Modul, welches z.B. fertig.ko heißt und aus den beiden Modulen teil1.o und teil2.o (Achtung! Nicht Programm-Modul .o und Kernel-Modul .ko verwechseln!) zusammengelinkt wird.

Wie mach ich das im Makefile?

Wo finde ich detailierte Informationen zu Kernel 2.6 Makefiles (bitte auf deutsch, wenn's geht)?

Danke euch!


Gruß, 
Hendrik


----------

